# Staple Vinyl Beads Video



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Always use the right tool for the task. Box store staple guns don't have the power to do it right the first time!

If you are tapping in your staples with a hammer after stapling YOU need a Duo-Fast Staple Guns and 1/2 Divergent staples from Trim-Tex. Both guns shown here are powerful one is much faster.

Updated version
http://youtu.be/dfeqOaIkbrQ


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cool video! Quite the comparison, especially if you've got allot of beads to do as well.
Well done guys! Appreciate all the hard work!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

After I knife check both arches I will let ya know what I think...pop..pop..pop...seems to end in a few twist and turns...Turtle @ the rabbit..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> After I knife check both arches I will let ya know what I think...


Hahaha! Pretty much. But I'm sure those guys know what they're doing.
But that's always the final test :thumbsup: The knife check! :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I always tell the inexperienced guys to check their beads with a knife so they dont flash.:whistling2:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

never had much luck stapling on arch bead,glueing is the best.its easyer to get it rite.the guy on the left is 
obviosly a nailer and couldn,t care less how hard it is to run mud on.the guy on the right has the wrong tool,probobly a nailer too or he would be glueing it on.staples are great for metal corners ,plastic,not so much


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Video only shows the increased speed of the Pnuematic Duo Fast 1/2" staple gun vs. the hand Duo Fast 1/2" staple gun. Trim-Tex recommends and sells both guns for 15+ years. 

BTW I checked all 6 beads installed in video for square and all were good. 

YES we do recommend using our 847 spray adhesive and pressuring on the vinyl bead first before stapling with 1/2" divergent staples. 

We DO NOT and NEVER DID recommend attaching our vinyl beads to the framing! So 1 1/4" Crown Staples or Nailers are a big No No

I wish Mark would have used the ladies from the office in this video instead of the Pro's as they are softer on the eyes than these two.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe 1 or 2 nails??  Nice vid guys. Im sure we wouldnt mind if you had girls or gals doing tool demonstrations. I have noticed alot of insulators using those guns as well. Quick


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If the ladies from office are not up for it...These girls are!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't even know what the hell i'm looking at....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> If the ladies from office are not up for it...These girls are!


 I think they r on the disco biscuits:yes:
Sh*t we have all done worse than that,and if ur tellin me u havn't ur all tellin porkies


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

moore said:


> If the ladies from office are not up for it...These girls are!


umm, I'll take the one in the middle....you know, the one with vomit on her dress....jus sayin'


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> We DO NOT and NEVER DID recommend attaching our vinyl beads to the framing! So 1 1/4" Crown Staples or Nailers are a big No No



Oops ! I'll let the other guy know.:whistling2:

I learned this the hard way years back in a house built on swamp land. Good thing it was the first and only !


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> Oops ! I'll let the other guy know.:whistling2:
> 
> I learned this the hard way years back in a house built on swamp land. Good thing it was the first and only !


Here's what DWT will do for you! I was having a problem with BN sinking in after I had to shim and hang window returns in a house. I noticed my guy using 1 1/4 staples. The long staples were pulling the rock and bead IN making the window look like crap. I remembered seeing the thread here on it and got him some 1/2 staples.........problem solved! And I remembered! That in itself is a first! lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> If the ladies from office are not up for it...These girls are!


did you give out their phone numbers


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

what model duofast is that? ANC? LFN? KWR?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Very cool video! Quite the comparison, especially if you've got allot of beads to do as well.
> Well done guys! Appreciate all the hard work!



your just pissed they never had you make that vid:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> your just pissed they never had you make that vid:jester:


Haha! That's it! You figured it out!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I'll check on the model # and post it. The 1/2 Divergent staples are the key feature to our Duo Fast stapling systems. Staples are angle cut opposite on each side so they penetrate and splay out and lock to the gypsum board. Plain old chisel cut staples require more power to penetrate and most cheap guns just don't have it. If you have to tap your staples in....it's time to upgrade.

Joe


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Joe,
Thanx again for all the stuff I got from u again!:blink:
I received a stapler,staples,glue and a roller from Marcus!!
Also 2 boxes of 10 foot beads that u and Marcus designed when he was over from the UK!:thumbup:
I have yet 2 try the beads but will b very soon!!
Also I hear u r coming back over so b sure 2 meet up this time if at all possible!:thumbsup:
Thanx again:yes:


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

glue(trim tex stuff) staple(not to the framing) thats the min i guess these days

What i have heard from guys after mesh tape and run fastest/ sheetrock over to help

has anyone tried this i could see the mesh help cut down on the amount you have to fill but is it worth it to even bother with the mesh


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

BNW TAPING said:


> glue(trim tex stuff) staple(not to the framing) thats the min i guess these days
> 
> What i have heard from guys after mesh tape and run fastest/ sheetrock over to help
> 
> has anyone tried this i could see the mesh help cut down on the amount you have to fill but is it worth it to even bother with the mesh


yes it's worth it :thumbsup:
with the mesh always I finish in 2 coats - 1 base(hot mud) 1 topping
with out mesh 3 coats - 1 base, second all purpose and third it's topcoat


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Mesh is ok. It works on the bead but just keep it a minimum of 10mm or 3/8" away from the mud bump (as shown in the photo below).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Stick on mesh.....Oh my!!! Fer real ?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> Mesh is ok. It works on the bead but just keep it a minimum of 10mm or 3/8" away from the mud bump (as shown in the photo below).


The question I would like 2 know,Is it needed?
I have a lot of your beads 2 put on and sh*t if I'm meshing them all! Glue and staple and away I go!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of the bead that was deigned for UK!
There is no I-Beam!


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

keke said:


> yes it's worth it :thumbsup:
> with the mesh always I finish in 2 coats - 1 base(hot mud) 1 topping
> with out mesh 3 coats - 1 base, second all purpose and third it's topcoat


LOL HOT MUD reminds me of OZ, good times taping there. and better times on the beach!

i always end up doing three coats on my beads 6" with the HOTMUD then load coat and skim could probably over doing it a bit, mostly doing high end homes so everything gotta be pretty tight. mostly use paper/metal bd to.
next house I'm trying out mud set V beads! seems like less tools i gotta pick up, glue staples mesh...


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Here is a pic of the bead that was deigned for UK!
> There is no I-Beam!


I think here in Canada the I-beam is only on the mudset bead


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Here is a pic of the bead that was deigned for UK!
> There is no I-Beam!


That is a spray and staple bead Van.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> I think here in Canada the I-beam is only on the mudset bead


Same here D A, I beam on mud set only.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Joe said they had a new lower profile MS bead, I thought for sure Van woulda been sent it... Been waiting a long while to see some :whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> Mesh is ok. It works on the bead but just keep it a minimum of 10mm or 3/8" away from the mud bump (as shown in the photo below).



Please don't overreact.
We are not saying that any of our beads must have or need mesh tape. 
But if YOU CHOOSE to use mesh (and some around the world do) this is the best method. 

Let's have a few guesses why and then I will confirm or reveal next Tuesday. Cheers, Joe


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Mesh adds strength to staple/glued bead... nothing wrong with that application in my book in my book


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Let's have a few guesses why and then I will confirm or reveal next Tuesday. Cheers, Joe


Why what? Why It won't work? The stick- on mesh over [WHATEVER!] Will fail! 
What are you smoking Joe?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Why what? Why It won't work? The stick- on mesh over [WHATEVER!] Will fail! What are you smoking Joe?


Coat it with durabond, and that corner will hurt someone someday.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Coat it with durabond, and that corner will hurt someone someday.


Coat it over a blister? Yeah...That call-back will hurt somebody !! Soon!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Mesh adds strength to staple/glued bead... nothing wrong with that application in my book in my book


in my opinion mesh doesn't add any strength , it just cuts off 1 coat of mud

if you see joe's pic, the mesh covers the bead's holes, so when you put the first coat this doesn't go through the holes = doesn't come into contact with the drywall=less strength

if you pay attention with mud set bead is the other way: first you apply the mud then the bead and after you roll you can see the mud going through the holes and that locks the bead in position and gives strength 

but ...... let's wait for joe's answer


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> That is a spray and staple bead Van.


Sure is Gaz!
But a guy that imports it from Joe was over at trim-tex and they went and made this bead for the UK!:blink:
I was speaking with him the other week and he said Joe went got his overals on and went 2 town on it!! Then they redsigned them till they were both happy!!:thumbsup:
Not tried yet but will this week!!:yes:


----------



## Cactusthorn (Feb 26, 2014)

keke said:


> in my opinion mesh doesn't add any strength , it just cuts off 1 coat of mud
> 
> if you see joe's pic, the mesh covers the bead's holes, so when you put the first coat this doesn't go through the holes = doesn't come into contact with the drywall=less strength
> 
> ...


I always push some mud down into before I coat it.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

gazman said:


> That is a spray and staple bead Van.



It isn't mud set but they do make non mud set rigid


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Trim-Tex said:


> Please don't overreact.





moore said:


> Why what? Why It won't work? The stick- on mesh over [WHATEVER!] Will fail!
> What are you smoking Joe?


....


----------

